# Belfast TT Meet 26/27 April 2011



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

*26th April 2011 - North Coast via Antrim Coast Road
27th April 2011 - Ards Peninsula and Kingdom of Mourne*

Some TT Forum and TTOC members are visiting NI and staying in Belfast on the dates above. At the moment they number 5 cars and 10 people I think. I thought we could show them a good time! If you are available to TTour on both or either of the dates please sign up on this thread. We need some good TTour guides!

Final itineraries, including times, meet points and route details will be available in this thread.
Arrangements remain subject to change for new and interesting ideas at this early stage...if you have suggestions for routes, stop offs etc please post them up here.

Also planning evening social events. A welcome (25th April) and farewell (27th April) dinner and/or drinks events which will be confirmed closer to the time.

So, show your interest on this thread please.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good work Petesy.

It will be good to meet up with some of the NI crew again.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Looking forward to it 

Soon be April off to Blair Atholl for the ScoTTish Easter meet and then Northern Ireland for three days [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thanks for organising us Pete, cheers


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

This all sounds pretty cool, however I am just worried that I would turn up and be too young compared to everyone else and stand out like a sore thumb!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

MUFC.TT said:


> This all sounds pretty cool, however I am just worried that I would turn up and be too young compared to everyone else and stand out like a sore thumb!


I am young...but the rest of them are ancient!

you'd be very welcome...


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

What sort of numbers are you expecting? And any idea of location?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

MUFC.TT said:


> What sort of numbers are you expecting? And any idea of location?


*Numbers*
five cars are making the trip from across the water, plus say another 5 from here so that'll be ten cars.

*Location*
likely meet in Belfast City Centre somewhere, perhaps at or close to the TTourists hotel. Then we'll move on out, as suggested, to the North Coast on the Tuesday and Ards and Mournes on Wednesday.


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Dont worry about age, most of them are old and frail.....some limp.............But, very quick of the mark !!!, and the humour is second to none........... :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jaqcom said:


> Dont worry about age, most of them are old and frail.....some limp.............But, very quick of the mark !!!, and the humour is second to none........... :roll:


And we wont even mention the strange colours of both cars and footwear :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I believe I'm off work on the 27th so count me in gor that date!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

sniper-sam said:


> I believe I'm off work on the 27th so count me in gor that date!


Good news Sam - look forward to seeing you (both?) again

Kev


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hmmmm sounds interesting. Pity I have something on that week


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > I believe I'm off work on the 27th so count me in gor that date!
> ...


Hey Kev

Not sure if Dawn will be there, she recently got a promotion with work which takes her away quite alot.
Hopefully she will be around.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Hmmmm sounds interesting. Pity I have something on that week


Excuses excuses !!! :lol:


----------



## maxheadroom (Oct 16, 2010)

Well im a Belfast boy............ im still young

Was never sure about these meets, always make me think of some kinda swingers convention / peado ring that ya hear gettin busted on the news :lol:

I will def come along for numbers..... to the belfast city meet, not sure about driving waayy out to antrim coast. I know its one of the most beautiful places on the planet, but its sooooo far away, will see on the day.

will be good to look at other guys equipment ! :wink:

Max


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

maxheadroom said:


> Well im a Belfast boy............ im still young
> 
> Was never sure about these meets, always make me think of some kinda swingers convention / peado ring that ya hear gettin busted on the news :lol:
> 
> ...


Pervert. I like you already :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Silent and secretive StevieMac has indicated he'll be joining in...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Petesy said:


> Silent and secretive StevieMac has indicated he'll be joining in...


Good stuff. I'm seeing him on the 9th so I'll remind him.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Petesy said:


> Silent and secretive StevieMac has indicated he'll be joining in...


Woooooooooooooooh..............'The boys are back in town..........The boys are back!'


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice one. I'll be along for the ride!


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

It would be good to meet up at some point over the 2 days. Not sure I'll be able to join in the run (unfortunately because both of those runs will be excellent) as holidays are a bit in short supply with several other trips already planned.

Subscribed to thread though, so will keep an eye for final plans


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Thanks to everyone this side of the Irish Sea for expressing an interest in participation at some level.

mufc.tt
max headroom 
snipersam
steviemac
silverbadger
nylo
snottie (if he's not in France he says he'll dust off the QS)
me, petesy
I hope there'll be an opportunity for everyone to join in.

Thanks also to those who have PM'd saying they can't make it.

There's room for plenty more...


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Ill hopefully make that!
Ill be in that neck of the woods around that date and will do my best to be there!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

silverbadger said:


> Nice one. I'll be along for the ride!


You'll be driving mate, I'll be along for the ride :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> silverbadger said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one. I'll be along for the ride!
> ...


couldn't leave you out now could I!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

silverbadger said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > silverbadger said:
> ...


  Cheers mate


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

*List amended!  *
mufc.tt
max headroom 
snipersam
steviemac
silverbadger and co-pilot, steviedtt
nylo
snottie (if he's not in France he says he'll dust off the QS)
me, petesy
antcole


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

Petesy said:


> *List amended!  *
> mufc.tt
> max headroom
> snipersam
> ...


I suppose you may extend that list again, I'll be up for it.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ttnoir said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > *List amended!  *
> ...


Good man Carlos


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds great. Looking forward to meeting everybody. Should be a great time.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Only two weeks to go 

Really looking forward to it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We arrive on the 2030 ferry from Stranraer on the Monday evening.

Brian (brittan) in a Blue RS 
Kev & Wendy in a Blue MkI V6 
David & Joy (jaqcom) in a Orange MkI V6 (big engine)
Sean (V6SRS) in a Blue MkI V6 
Tom & Naomi (brice1e) in a Orange TTS 
James, Karen & Adrian (blackers) in White MkII


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Excellent! Petesy you got a plan yet? Hopefully we'll get the weather like last weekend!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

silverbadger said:


> Excellent! Petesy you got a plan yet? Hopefully we'll get the weather like last weekend!


you mean there needs to be a plan?! 

i'll get to it! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

No Plan !!
It can't go wrong


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

blackers said:


> Only two weeks to go
> 
> Really looking forward to it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Only two weeks to go
> ...


Again ??????


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

BelfasTT said:


> No Plan !!
> It can't go wrong


The plan is there is no plan!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Ok, so some arrangements...

Monday 25th April. Drinks in the Crown Bar, Belfast from 2130.

*Tuesday 26th April. North Coast Day*
Meet at 0930 for a 1000 start at Premier Inn, Alfred Street, Belfast
BriTTan has googled the route. I suggest a slight deviation to include M5 and Carrickfergus.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?cl...l=54.897144,-6.38031&spn=0.72494,2.469177&z=9
Stop options include Fair Head, Giants Causeway, Rope Bridge or Bushmills Distillery

*Wednesday 27th April Ards Peninsula and Mournes Day.*
Meet 0930 for a 1000 start at Premier Inn, Alfred Street, Belfast.
Here is BriTTans map;
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?cl...=54.369359,-5.921631&spn=0.73441,2.469177&z=9

We'll be very flexible on both days. There is plenty of places to stop and enjoy beautiful views...
Best bring a packed lunch both days or we can pick up supplies en route

Wednesday evening still needs firmed up. Likely dinner and drinks somewhere in Belfast. I'll get it sorted soon and post up here.

There is something here to suit everyone I hope. Please do post up and let everyone know if and/or when you will be joining us...

If I have missed anything let me know. Can PM my mobile if people want it for meeting along the route somewhere.

Bring a walkie talkie for the road if you have one...

Looking forward to it!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Wednesday for me Pete.


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks good Pete, look forward to meeting you........and some 'Black Bush' at the distillery........
See you all soon.....David


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Petesy said:


> I suggest a slight deviation to include M5 and Carrickfergus.
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?cl...l=54.897144,-6.38031&spn=0.72494,2.469177&z=9
> Stop options include Fair Head, Giants Causeway, Rope Bridge or Bushmills Distillery


Route modified as suggested Petesy.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Put me down for Tuesday Pete. Crackin!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Better put me down for Tues as well then Pete :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Couldn't resist the opportunity for a list....
For NI ones only...

*Monday 25th Drinks*
Petesy

*Tuesday 26th North Coast*
Silverbadger
SteviedTT
Petesy

*Wednesday 27th Ards and Mournes*
Sniper-sam

*Wednesday 27th evening event TBC*
Petesy


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I should be at the evening event on Wednesday too pete.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> I should be at the evening event on Wednesday too pete.


Good man Sam

Couldn't resist the opportunity for a list....
For NI ones only...

Monday 25th Drinks
Petesy

Tuesday 26th North Coast
Silverbadger
SteviedTT
Petesy

Wednesday 27th Ards and Mournes
Sniper-sam

Wednesday 27th evening event TBC
Sniper-sam
Petesy


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

You can stick me down for wednesday & the evening too


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Couldn't resist the opportunity for a list....
For NI ones only...

Monday 25th Drinks
Petesy

Tuesday 26th North Coast
Silverbadger
SteviedTT
Petesy

Wednesday 27th Ards and Mournes
Sniper-sam
ttnoir

Wednesday 27th evening event TBC
Sniper-sam
Petesy
ttnoir


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

*Wednesday evening update*
So I was to arrange dinner on the Wednesday evening...

I have booked table for 14 people at 8pm, at this funky place
http://www.madeinbelfastni.com/
We are in the City Hall location. So not too far from the hotel and plenty of places for a pint afterwards, if required...  
Mid range prices and something for everyone I hope...


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

yo yo yo!

i may be able to make it on monday night for a pint, off to france on tuesday so need to take it easy

pat


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Snottie said:


> yo yo yo!
> 
> i may be able to make it on monday night for a pint, off to france on tuesday so need to take it easy
> 
> pat


good man pat 
see you monday


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm affraid I'll have to pull out guys, family commitments, sorry.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> I'm affraid I'll have to pull out guys, family commitments, sorry.


FFS. Have to do a cut out now and stick it in the passenger seat! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Have a good trip over guys. See you Tuesday! Looking forward to meeting you all. Weather should be on our side!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

well we are all safely on the ferry from Stranraer, gets into Belfast at 8.30pm, so about 2 hours to go 

Nice smooth crossing so far.....

See you all soon [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

surprised you havent added: sent via shiney new Macbook..............


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

so you have not fallen asleep yet Totts [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

all that trying to keep up


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking forward to a Guinness........


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

see you later for some...


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry guys, can't make the pub tonight, wee man ain't well. need to give the misses a rest. Apologies, hope you have great trip.

Pat


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Petesy said:


> see you later for some...


Hope the guinness is going down well. See you in the morning!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> surprised you havent added: sent via shiney new Macbook..............


Good to see that all is well in the TTouring party!!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Petesy said:


> see you later for some...


Such a shame we couldnt find any where in Belfast that served Guiness................


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > see you later for some...
> ...


I take it you had a late night then...........


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > see you later for some...
> ...


Aye dead on Kev :lol:


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry, was unable to make it today , work commitments . I took a spin down Alfred street and saw a few tt's , unfortunately it was straight to the M2!

Kev


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Few pics from today...


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

and a few pics from me...

boys in the boot


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> and a few pics from me...
> 
> boys in the boot
> 
> ...


Big pipes!


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

How was yesterday? Did you do the Bangor coast?


----------



## maxheadroom (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I didnt manage to make it along as I was down south for a few days and back to work today. I did however drive down alfred st last night and counted at least 6 TT's I think. Mostly blue ones and a georgeous yellow-orange one with M1XNY I think number plate. There was a nice silver one outside my old apartment building with what appeared to be its led liscense plate blubs on.

Was tempted to call in to the Premier Travel Inn to see if anyone was there......... but headed on home.

Def some nice hardware in that street last night. I had the girl friend in the car and she kept pointing out that none of the TTs she looked at were de-badged on the back.....................

Hope you guys had a great time over here, I would have joined yas but either stuck in work or 200 miles away!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

silverbadger said:


> How was yesterday? Did you do the Bangor coast?


Portaferry direction, good day out and the weather/scenery was class


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> silverbadger said:
> 
> 
> > How was yesterday? Did you do the Bangor coast?
> ...


take any pics sam?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Petesy said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > silverbadger said:
> ...


Only took a couple mate, still on my camera, I'm not photographing like I used too :lol:


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

sniper-sam said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > sniper-sam said:
> ...


Nice one sam. Was a good day for a tour.


----------

